# Average bandwidth use



## NodeBytes (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey all,

What's your average bandwidth usage on your servers?

Here's mine from a new server I just got last month. 

This graph is from the router, not the server.


----------



## Mun (Jan 23, 2014)

What are you doing on that box?


----------



## trewq (Jan 23, 2014)

Mun said:


> What are you doing on that box?


Backups I'm guessing.

I'm an idiot that didn't look at the graph for long enough.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jan 23, 2014)

trewq said:


> Backups I'm guessing.
> 
> I'm an idiot that didn't look at the graph for long enough.


No, it's backups as well as an Ubuntu mirror.


----------



## trewq (Jan 23, 2014)

NodeBytes said:


> No, it's backups as well as an Ubuntu mirror.


Ah, it was the mirror that got me. I was thinking it couldn't be backups because even through the troughs some speed is maintained.


----------



## sv01 (Jan 24, 2014)

about 50 GB/month, serving few website there 

10 GB of that bandwith used for backup.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 24, 2014)

wlanboy.com


rx: 1.52 GiB tx: 1.26 GiB total: 2.78 GiB

monthly
rx | tx | total | avg. rate
 ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
Jan '14 1.15 GiB | 1.16 GiB | 2.31 GiB | 9.72 kbit/s
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
estimated 1.55 GiB | 1.55 GiB | 3.10 GiB |

daily
rx | tx | total | avg. rate
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
yesterday 57.90 MiB | 67.22 MiB | 125.12 MiB | 11.86 kbit/s
today 1.77 MiB | 2.01 MiB | 3.78 MiB | 10.70 kbit/s
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
estimated 30 MiB | 60 MiB | 90 MiB |

MongoDB master:


rx / tx / total / estimated
venet0:
Dec '13 9.05 GiB / 10.55 GiB / 19.61 GiB
Jan '14 5.77 GiB / 6.80 GiB / 12.58 GiB / 16.89 GiB
yesterday 200.38 MiB / 269.52 MiB / 469.90 MiB
today 47.19 MiB / 2.03 MiB / 49.22 MiB / 652 MiB

Backup master & MongoDB node:


```
rx:  44.56 GiB      tx:  8.46 GiB      total:  53.02 GiB

   monthly
                     rx      |     tx      |    total    |   avg. rate
     ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
       Dec '13     12.24 GiB |    2.66 GiB |   14.90 GiB |   46.67 kbit/s
       Jan '14      7.33 GiB |    1.19 GiB |    8.52 GiB |   35.45 kbit/s
     ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
     estimated      9.74 GiB |    1.57 GiB |   11.32 GiB |

   daily
                     rx      |     tx      |    total    |   avg. rate
     ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
     yesterday    296.74 MiB |   50.09 MiB |  346.83 MiB |   32.88 kbit/s
         today     15.37 MiB |   14.88 MiB |   30.24 MiB |    8.72 kbit/s
     ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
     estimated        45 MiB |      42 MiB |      87 MiB |
```


----------



## drmike (Jan 24, 2014)

Production server:

 Jan '14 58.58 GiB | 132.44 GiB | 191.02 GiB

Random abuse server:

Jan '14 340.60 GiB | 3.51 TiB | 3.84 TiB 

A more balanced abuse server:

 Jan '14 3.10 TiB | 4.08 TiB | 7.18 TiB 

Raspberry Pi on my LAN used for proxy, VPN, etc --- lightly used:

 Jan '14 24.96 GiB | 15.91 GiB | 40.87 GiB


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

Main TOR relay:



      Jan '14      1.38 TiB |    1.49 TiB |    2.87 TiB |   12.13 Mbit/s

 

OVH (archiving) server:




```
month        rx      |     tx      |    total    |   avg. rate
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
      Oct '13    273.43 GiB |   10.56 GiB |  283.99 GiB |  889.44 kbit/s
      Nov '13    211.12 GiB |  507.05 GiB |  718.17 GiB |    2.32 Mbit/s
      Dec '13     70.35 GiB |   11.38 GiB |   81.72 GiB |  255.96 kbit/s
      Jan '14     46.92 GiB |  168.50 GiB |  215.42 GiB |  888.48 kbit/s
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
    estimated     61.79 GiB |  221.89 GiB |  283.68 GiB |
```

 

Online.net (archiving) server:




```
month        rx      |     tx      |    total    |   avg. rate
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
      Dec '13    302.04 GiB |  252.96 GiB |  555.00 GiB |    1.74 Mbit/s
      Jan '14    217.90 GiB |   75.00 GiB |  292.91 GiB |    1.21 Mbit/s
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
    estimated    286.98 GiB |   98.78 GiB |  385.76 GiB |
```

 

Home PC (desktop, got a new 4TB HDD this month!):




```
month        rx      |     tx      |    total    |   avg. rate
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
      Dec '13     59.57 GiB |   17.19 GiB |   76.76 GiB |  240.40 kbit/s
      Jan '14    541.53 GiB |  415.47 GiB |  957.00 GiB |    3.95 Mbit/s
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
    estimated    713.20 GiB |  547.17 GiB |    1.23 TiB |
```
VPS-Forge VPS (also running a tiny TOR relay):




       month        rx      |     tx      |    total    |   avg. rate
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
      Oct '13      2.84 GiB |   29.23 GiB |   32.07 GiB |  100.45 kbit/s
      Nov '13     32.32 GiB |   51.33 GiB |   83.64 GiB |  270.70 kbit/s
      Dec '13     15.75 GiB |   24.63 GiB |   40.38 GiB |  126.46 kbit/s
      Jan '14      9.26 GiB |   15.66 GiB |   24.92 GiB |  102.23 kbit/s
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
    estimated     12.13 GiB |   20.51 GiB |   32.64 GiB |

ServerCrate doing random stuff:




```
month        rx      |     tx      |    total    |   avg. rate
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
      Dec '13    165.09 GiB |    3.21 GiB |  168.31 GiB |  527.13 kbit/s
      Jan '14    251.77 GiB |    4.92 GiB |  256.68 GiB |    1.05 Mbit/s
    ------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
    estimated    329.75 GiB |    6.44 GiB |  336.19 GiB |
```
There's a bunch of other VPSes I have... but I don't think any of them are running vnstatd currently.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jan 24, 2014)

Database updated: Fri Jan 24 21:10:23 2014

venet0 since 10/08/13

rx: 226.07 GiB tx: 12.53 TiB total: 12.75 TiB

monthly
rx | tx | total | avg. rate
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
Dec '13 89.98 GiB | 5.17 TiB | 5.26 TiB | 16.86 Mbit/s
Jan '14 45.26 GiB | 2.51 TiB | 2.55 TiB | 10.62 Mbit/s
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
estimated 58.75 GiB | 3.26 TiB | 3.31 TiB |

daily
rx | tx | total | avg. rate
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
yesterday 2.72 GiB | 131.88 GiB | 134.59 GiB | 13.07 Mbit/s
today 2.73 GiB | 170.24 GiB | 172.97 GiB | 19.04 Mbit/s
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
estimated 3.10 GiB | 193.02 GiB | 196.12 GiB |



Fliphost storage VPS


----------



## blergh (Jan 24, 2014)

eth0 since 11/19/13

          rx: 124.20 TiB      tx:  267.18 TiB      total:  391.38 TiB
I like to share things.


----------



## RyanD (Jan 24, 2014)

average accross total deployed server base ~3mbps/server


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 24, 2014)

Since the 1st of October we've done a moderate 943.70T


----------



## MannDude (Jan 24, 2014)

That's for this month, so far.

I did have pretty graphs but my Observium install got all sorts of fucked and the data in it was unreliable anyway. So this will do for now.


----------



## Mun (Jan 24, 2014)

[email protected]:~# vnstat
Database updated: Fri Jan 24 17:59:01 2014

venet0 since 01/23/14

rx: 102.14 GiB tx: 214.80 GiB total: 316.94 GiB

monthly
rx | tx | total | avg. rate
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
Jan '14 102.14 GiB | 214.80 GiB | 316.94 GiB | 1.30 Mbit/s
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
estimated 133.32 GiB | 280.38 GiB | 413.70 GiB |

daily
rx | tx | total | avg. rate
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
yesterday 97.35 GiB | 76.62 GiB | 173.96 GiB | 16.89 Mbit/s
today 4.79 GiB | 138.18 GiB | 142.98 GiB | 18.53 Mbit/s
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
estimated 6.40 GiB | 184.42 GiB | 190.81 GiB |




my GVH XD. 2 days old.


eth0 since 09/25/13

rx: 1.49 TiB tx: 1.57 TiB total: 3.06 TiB




New gaming server.


eth0 since 11/28/13

rx: 263.34 GiB tx: 289.82 GiB total: 553.16 GiB

monthly
rx | tx | total | avg. rate
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
Dec '13 123.99 GiB | 144.46 GiB | 268.45 GiB | 840.76 kbit/s
Jan '14 118.85 GiB | 131.02 GiB | 249.87 GiB | 1.03 Mbit/s
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
estimated 155.96 GiB | 171.93 GiB | 327.89 GiB |

daily
rx | tx | total | avg. rate
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
yesterday 4.14 GiB | 5.88 GiB | 10.01 GiB | 972.25 kbit/s
today 3.39 GiB | 1.78 GiB | 5.17 GiB | 804.86 kbit/s
------------------------+-------------+-------------+---------------
estimated 5.43 GiB | 2.86 GiB | 8.29 GiB |


Load Balancer / Caching Proxy


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jan 24, 2014)

At this rate you won't win that iPad Mun


----------



## Mun (Jan 24, 2014)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> At this rate you won't win that iPad Mun


 
I know 



But at least I have good ratios


----------

